# Been trying to buy non-Chinese...



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

mostly because they're strong enough!

I've been marginally successful at it. When I need a tool, I tend to buy Milwaulkee (then again, it says assembled in USA, not necessarily made in the USA) and a new level.

It's pretty hard to go anywhere and buy something not Chinese. It's ALL made there. I'm not saying that quality products don't come from China, but I can choose right?

The harder question will be finding supplies not made in China. Most of our EMT stuff is made in Mexico I think, but the rest of it comes from China. Unfortunate because people only care about cost.

Oh, I do get Orion fixtures from time to time from the USA. Their ballasts can handle from 120-277v, and I did one job where the lights were wired to 240, so it was more than brainless work!!!!

Comments?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That is a great idea.. :thumbsup:

They rip off more American products than any other country and they have an ongoing problem of excessive lead in most of their exports..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kaboler said:


> mostly because they're strong enough!
> 
> I've been marginally successful at it. When I need a tool, I tend to buy Milwaulkee (then again, it says assembled in USA, not necessarily made in the USA) and a new level.
> 
> ...


 Here is a good link that will help us all:thumbup:.http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/jeans.htm


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd say 75% of the material we use is made in Canada, it's almost impossible to find clothes made here though.. I used to buy Wranglers, until they moved to mexico...


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> I'd say 75% of the material we use is made in Canada, it's almost impossible to find clothes made here though.. I used to buy Wranglers, until they moved to mexico...


Gusset.com and texas jeans for american jeans, also check americansworking.com


----------



## Kirker (Sep 28, 2010)

...and everyone wonders why it's so hard to find a job...we should at least leave our children with some sort of new industries for them to work in.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Kirker said:


> ...and everyone wonders why it's so hard to find a job...we should at least leave our children with some sort of new industries for them to work in.


Vote with your wallet, buy american and don't go to wal-mart


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> Vote with your wallet, buy american and don't go to wal-mart


WALMART is trying to build a store in Manhattan.. so far the people have been able to block it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## porkchop88 (May 19, 2008)

In my area Awesome store 

http://www.saveourcountryfirst.com/


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

I just ordered some new bibs--American made. Thanks for the links


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

pjg said:


> I just ordered some new bibs--American made. Thanks for the links


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I bought an american made raised 4x4 cover today, 2g GFCI. It was not very expensive, and it was powder coated! Im going to buy them again. FK home depot.


~Matt


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> WALMART is trying to build a store in Manhattan.. so far the people have been able to block it.. :thumbsup:


Blocking businesses ....... boy that sure sounds like what the founding fathers would have wanted.:no:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Blocking businesses ....... boy that sure sounds like what the founding fathers would have wanted.:no:


Id like to think that the founding fathers would frown upon alot of things the government has done recently.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Blocking businesses ....... boy that sure sounds like what the founding fathers would have wanted.:no:


I'm sure they envisioned Walmart as the future of America.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I'm sure they envisioned Walmart as the future of America.


Add semiautomatic hand guns to the list. And not having the freedom to exploit people.


----------



## DINGUS (Jan 11, 2009)

I worked on a job for the government that required ALL american made parts-bolts, strut, connectors, EVERYTHING. The only problem was getting stuff on time because the shop usually just gets whatever they can at the best price which mean "made in china (or some other country)". It was actually pretty cool though. Every trade had to use only American made parts and fittings. I wish we did it that way all the time but the wharehouse guys said there was a sunbstantial cost difference. On other jobs we just use what the supply house sends us


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> I'd say 75% of the material we use is made in Canada, it's almost impossible to find clothes made here though.. I used to buy Wranglers, until they moved to mexico...


Well, if American made is acceptable, you just need to do some looking.

I'm a huge fan of Prison Blues jeans, myself. They're actually made at Oregon State Penitentiary by inmates. Cheap, very sturdily made and you're giving prisoners something better to do than make pruno and stab each other.

http://www.prisonblues.com/

That's their website.


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Red Wing steel-toe boots are made in the US. Some, not all. You have to check.

Snap-On tools are mostly still American. Same as Red Wing though, check. Some are not.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not talking jeans hahaha. Stuff relevant to electricians!

We have a lot of work boots in canada that are made in canada.

But speaking about other assorted junk, I wonder what chinese people think when they are in a factory making the really wierd junk we consume....


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

```

```
We have a lot of work boots in canada that are made in canada.




Oh Yeah, Where??? Who sells them?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought some D!CKIES shirts.. thought they would be American made..

The shirts are 2XX and the sleaves are 2"short.. dam things are made in Hondorus.. :no:[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I bought some D!CKIES shirts.. thought they would be American made..
> 
> The shirts are 2XX and the sleaves are 2"short.. dam things are made in Hondorus.. :no:[/color][/color]


 USA made shirtshttp://www.redkap.com/product2/objectviewer.aspx?Type=Desc&ObjectID=339192


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> USA made shirtshttp://www.redkap.com/product2/objectviewer.aspx?Type=Desc&ObjectID=339192


There is a dealer less than a mile from my house... I am going to give them a try.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> We have a lot of work boots in canada that are made in canada.
> ...


Most Terra and STC brand are made in Canada.

I buy mine at 'Mr. Safety Shoes'.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Royer boots are made in Canada, too.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> We have a lot of work boots in canada that are made in canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the Dakota ones are made in China. Decent boots, I guess.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Problem I find is good ol equipment that I used to say was some of the best made is becoming less that way, and many of them have moved at least some of their operations outside the US. 

Ever try to punch a hole in most any pre 1970 switchgear or panelboards? You better have a good punch because they are thick compared to most of what you find today.

A year or two ago I was asked to bid a project for some renovations in a government funded housing operation. The project was funded with some economic stimulus funds. Sounded like a good job. One of the main requirements though was to use all American made products. 

Not only did they have to be american made they wanted to know where the steel used to make products came from. When I was asked this I told them I was no longer interested in bidding. It was hard enough to make sure I was finding products manufactured in the US, now I need to spend more time finding out where they get their raw materials then it will take to install the products.

On top of that I have to sell a product (that is probably a good product) but not one I am familiar with and warranty it also. 

Some stimulus package that was. I had plenty of other work that was not going to come back and bite me so easily, and had no problem letting it go.

The project was to install electric radiant heaters in several apartments. I was able to find made in the USA heaters, but was not going to play phone tag for hours trying to find verify where they purchased steel for making their heaters. I also have my favorite thermostat that the heater manufacturer sells with their heaters made by Honeywell, but it says Made in China right on the box. It is the only thermostat I have found so far that doesn't have me called back because it does not work right (primarily does not heat to same temperature as displayed set point), and I told them I was not willing to warranty any other thermostat. Also to add branch circuits I need to use breakers that fit in existing panels no matter where they are made. Wire, cable, conduit are not always the same product at supply house, they order in larger lots and from wherever they get the price they feel is right for them at the time of ordering. One day I may buy a USA made product and the next day the same product may be made elsewhere.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Blocking businesses ....... boy that sure sounds like what the founding fathers would have wanted.:no:


 So your take on it is that the businesses should have the choice to set up wherever they please, but the citizens have no say over what gets built in their neighborhoods? :blink::blink: When Walmart gets stopped from building it's not because of some dictatorial government, it's because enough local people don't want them there: It's a bottom up approach, not top down. I have absolutely no problem with that.

As far as American Made:
Just bought some jeans from these folks:  Gusset Clothing
Will be buying some more shirts from here: A.S. Tees

-John


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Stan B. said:


> Most Terra and STC brand are made in Canada.
> 
> I buy mine at 'Mr. Safety Shoes'.





jza said:


> All the Dakota ones are made in China. Decent boots, I guess.


 Oh Yeah... the last time I was at a Marks, I asked for Canadian made boots, the clerk said ... these are made in Bulgaria. To which I replied ...What Part Of Canada Is BULGARIA? Check it out Marks did not have ANY boots made in Canada.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Oh Yeah... the last time I was at a Marks, I asked for Canadian made boots, the clerk said ... these are made in Bulgaria. To which I replied ...What Part Of Canada Is BULGARIA? Check it out Marks did not have ANY boots made in Canada.


STC's are nice, but you won't find them at Mark's. They list Mark's a dealer on their website, but I figure Mark's just pushes their brand, Dakota.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

i was at work authority and noticed that alot of brands are now advertising that their boots are made in canada

i ended up buying a china boot because all of the canadian made boots were really heavy and bulky

marks has a pretty weak boot selection


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Oh Yeah... the last time I was at a Marks, I asked for Canadian made boots, the clerk said ... these are made in Bulgaria. To which I replied ...What Part Of Canada Is BULGARIA? Check it out Marks did not have ANY boots made in Canada.


 Terras are a bit hit-and-miss... some are made in Canada and some aren't. Mine are Canadian and I bought them at Mark's.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

On the job I am on right now I have been running bx lately. The L-16s they got initially were Bridgeport and are made in the US. No problems. The next batch came in and it was 'nesco' or some such. Made in China. Every third or fourth one had to be tossed. Problem with the screw/clamping plate. Next batch Bridgeport but after that, who knows? When the item is that small I've found the bosses don't seem to want to pursue it. They did put a stop to the imported conduit which we got a little of early on, probably because we are running hundreds of thousands of feet of it. 

...still waiting for my first service call to a Chinese factory.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought a new toilet lid today for the home, bemis - made in usa :jester:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Stan B. said:


> On the job I am on right now I have been running bx lately. The L-16s they got initially were Bridgeport and are made in the US. No problems. The next batch came in and it was 'nesco' or some such.


 There are some very crappy L-16s on the market. The real problem with them is that the 'fin' on the plate that is supposed to engage the corrugation of the armoured cable is too deep, so it bottoms out before the majority of the surface of the plate makes contact. So it tightens up, but the BX is still 'loose'. You crank harder and the screw goes through the plate. Poor L-16s are the bane of my existence.


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

Motorwinder said:


> Red Wing steel-toe boots are made in the US. Some, not all. You have to check.
> 
> Snap-On tools are mostly still American. Same as Red Wing though, check. Some are not.


ALL Red Wing brand boots are made in the USA.

However, Worx and Irish Setter (Two Red Wing owned brands) are foreign made.

As long as you buy real Red Wings, you can be sure they're made in Red Wing Minnesota.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Stan B. said:


> On the job I am on right now I have been running bx lately. The L-16s they got initially were Bridgeport and are made in the US. No problems. The next batch came in and it was 'nesco' or some such. Made in China. Every third or fourth one had to be tossed. Problem with the screw/clamping plate. Next batch Bridgeport but after that, who knows? When the item is that small I've found the bosses don't seem to want to pursue it. They did put a stop to the imported conduit which we got a little of early on, probably because we are running hundreds of thousands of feet of it.
> 
> ...still waiting for my first service call to a Chinese factory.



I was transfered to a new job site 2 weeks ago and was finishing up the DC rough in for the first floor. The box of L16s I had I noticed were nesco and the threads were screwed up on 90% of them, You couldnt thread the locknut on by hand and i had to used my strippers most of the time to hold the locknut while i twised the l16 to tighten. Really finicky


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

littlehulkster said:


> ALL Red Wing brand boots are made in the USA.


Not true.

Right off their website: http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/411-red-wing-shoes/411-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> So your take on it is that the businesses should have the choice to set up wherever they please, but the citizens have no say over what gets built in their neighborhoods?


I think that what applies to one business better apply to another regardless if the neighborhood likes one business and not another.

Just like people that I may not like can buy the home next door to me as long as the follow the normal rules and laws. 





> When Walmart gets stopped from building it's not because of some dictatorial government, it's because enough local people don't want them there:


I think Walmart is bad for the US, no doubt in my mind. But I don't think it's right for a legal business to be prevented from moving in by the loud minority. If the majority of Americans really were against Walmart .... Walmart would not be what it is today.

Americans spend around $36,000,000 per _hour_ at Walmart, hard to say they are not welcome by the majority.


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Not true.
> 
> Right off their website: http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/411-red-wing-shoes/411-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown


Well, how about that. I hope by the time my 606s wear out I'll still be able to buy US made Red Wings.


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

Terra brand boots are made in Canada.

http://www.terrafootwear.com/


----------

